# Rank Top 10 "Tools Used"...



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Posting here so I can come back and add my list and pics.

~Matt


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Sidecutters
10 in 1 Screwdriver
Long blade torquer SD
Beater SD
Channelocks
Mini Greenlee Level 
Wire Strippers 
*****
Razer Knife
Measuring Tape


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance. What is "SD" an acronym for? ...and what's a Beater? 

Chris.... sorry, I've got all my product knowledge from asking.


Only thing I can think of is square drive(screwdriver)....:001_huh:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. What is "SD" an acronym for? ...and what's a Beater?
> 
> Chris.... sorry, I've got all my product knowledge from asking.
> 
> ...


 
I believe that when he is saying "SD" he is saying screw driver. A beater screwdriver is a common term for the one screwdriver that you are willing to use for applications that require you to hit it with a hammer and pry with it. Most guys carry at least one that is just for beating


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

sweet.... got it. thx. In that case every SD in my house is a beater, lol. :laughing:

Chris


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

1. Myself
2. DMM
3. Strippers
4. Ratchet crimps
5. SD set
6. 5m tape
7. 25 Oz Esty
8. Linesmans
9. Knife
10. Lock offs


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

1. 9" linemans
2. 11 in 1 screwdriver
3. T-5 1000
4. flashlight
5. 8" dikes
6. strippers
7. beater SD
8. 10"channellocks
9. 8"needlenose
10. 6" no dog level


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Fluke T5-600
Record cable croppers
Irazola driver set
10" Kewtechnic Linesmans
Bahco side cutters [*****]
1000v IT hacksaw
12oz cross pein hammer
Knipex insulated knife
Bahco wide jaw wrench
Water pump pliers [channel locks??]


....and if I am allowed an eleventh item [as you can tell from my 'whats in your bag ' pics I need a lot of tools] I would add my Titanium Leatherman Charge with all its bits:whistling2:....


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Fluke T5-600
10-in-1
needle nose 
linesmans
wire strippers
dikes
channel locks
hammer
beater SD
allen wrenches


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

1. Dikes
2. Ideal Reflex Strippers
3. Flathead SD
4. Hammer
5. Phillips wobbly
6. flat wobbly
7. Milwaukee Sub_compact drill
8. linemans
9. Pencil
10. Beater


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Irazola driver set
> 10" Kewtechnic Linesmans
> Bahco side cutters [*****]
> Bahco wide jaw wrench


Never heard of these brands before. As a consensus, how do they rate against other big names? I am really sold on Knipex right now. Going to bring them on as a second brand and filler for what we do not already carry. Whatever Knipex does not have in insulated stuff, I am looking to fill with some other brand. 

JJ


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

lineman pliers
long nose plier
diagonal cutters
wire stripper
10N1
3/16 x 6 flat tip screwdriver
5/16 x 6 flat tip screwdriver
channel lock
Fluke voltage detector ( little pen type thing )
Fluke T5 1000


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

ohmontherange said:


> 10N1


what is that?


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Klein 10 in 1 screwdriver.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

i bought my first 10in1 last week no more carrying in 4 different screwdrivers to look at a panel in a home were for some reason 3 out of 4 screw heads are different older resi panels.
now I here theres an 11 in 1

I actually went in the HD for the Ridgid See Snake. I have looked down all my floor heat resisters so far with it.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Never heard of these brands before. As a consensus, how do they rate against other big names? I am really sold on Knipex right now. Going to bring them on as a second brand and filler for what we do not already carry. Whatever Knipex does not have in insulated stuff, I am looking to fill with some other brand.
> 
> JJ


 
Its a UK thing:laughing:
I think Bahco is also Sandvik
Kewtechnik is,.... well ......it's Kewtechnik. Mass producer of Insulated tools for UK market:thumbup:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Its a UK thing:laughing:
> I think Bahco is also Sandvik
> Kewtechnik is,.... well ......it's Kewtechnik. Mass producer of Insulated tools for UK market:thumbup:


Ah ole Sandvik. We use to sell their sawzall blades years ago. Our customers absolutely loved them.

I went to the kewtechnik site, and noticed prices in LBs. I figure another decade of waiting out the green back, then maybe I can afford to put them in to inventory. :laughing: I requested a product line from them. Between my 2 currently suppliers for insulated tools they cover quite a bit. But I still want more. Plus an off brand, if a good one, is always welcome. Off brand to the US that is. 

How good are the hand tools from these lines? The Kewtechnik and Bahco? 

Thanks

JJ


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Amp clamp
multi meter
battery drill
straight blade
Phillips
3/8 nut driver
7/16 nut driver
5/16 nut driver
Small dikes (cutting cable ties)
Tweeker

Thats 10 but I need a flash light


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Kew tech pliers 10+ years old...used every day
Bahco snips...best I have ever had .Had to regrind tip when a cable that I KNEW was dead wasn't.
Did not Bahco invent the adjustable wrench?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Kew tech pliers 10+ years old...used every day
> Bahco snips...best I have ever had .Had to regrind tip when a cable that I KNEW was dead wasn't.
> Did not Bahco invent the adjustable wrench?


Cool, thanks. I think I am going to look in to bringing on Kew Tech to fill in the few gaps I have in my insulated line. Plus I like the idea of a 10" linesman. Just extra leverage.

As far as the inventor for the adjustable wrench here is a quote from wikipedia:

It is uncertain who invented the adjustable spanner. Some early spanners were invented by Edwin Beard Budding (1795–1846) using a screw to replace the wedge that fixed the jaw of a known type of adjustable spanner, and Johan Petter Johansson of Sweden in 1892 using a screw to adjust and fix the jaw.

Funny how the second guy got any credit for his 1892 performance, almost 50 years after the first guy died. I also found the spanner wrench reference interesting. Never heard it called that before. I have seen spanner screws, which have a tamper resistant head with 2 holes in it. 

JJ


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Taken from Bahco website*

These were the beginnings of product innovation and design that still prevail within the company today. In 1891 his next patent was the very first adjustable spanner. This was the basis for the adjustable wrench, as we know it. A Swedish invention found all over the world that we have produced in more than 100 million examples - so far!
Before he died in 1943 J. P. Johansson held no less than 118 patents for innovative products.:thumbup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

1 Brain
2 Hands
3 Tape measure
4 Flashlight
5 10 -in- 1
6 T-strippers
7 Flat blade screwdriver
8 Utility knife
9 Angle head dikes
10 Needle nose

Actually in no particular order, except the first 2. Best tools I have.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I hate it when I forget Number 1 at home..... :blink:


Chris


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

electricguy said:


> i bought my first 10in1 last week no more carrying in 4 different screwdrivers to look at a panel in a home were for some reason 3 out of 4 screw heads are different older resi panels.
> now I here theres an 11 in 1
> 
> I actually went in the HD for the Ridgid See Snake. I have looked down all my floor heat resisters so far with it.


 
I bought one last year. I like it, but honestly I don't use it as much as I thought I would. 

Still, at 200 bucks if it gets you out of a bind once, it's paid for itself. Plus, it's weicked cool to play with! :thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I bought one last year. I like it, but honestly I don't use it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> Still, at 200 bucks if it gets you out of a bind once, it's paid for itself. Plus, it's weicked cool to play with! :thumbup:


 
That is exactly my feelings on it. I have used it more at home and helping out friends than anything else.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes they did as far as I know, plus they were the first manufacturer that put metric divisions on the jaws of their adjustable wrenches.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Gotta love your T-5 600's and 1000's.

Thought i'd see more tape measures. Must not be many old tymers here because I don't see any wooden rules either:whistling2:.

Also, are any of you like me, buy some really nice tools but end up using your older ones to keep from wearing out or losing your good tools.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

I have had this tool for a while and I still love it. It's the only practical multitool I have found for electricians. The strippers work really well (not insulated though). It has a file that comes in handy. the screwdrivers suck like on any of these tools, but all in all it allows me to make quick repairs when needed without hauling out the toolbag. They were pulled off the market for a while due to legal mumbo jumbo with the name. Still kinda hard to find.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

daddymack said:


> Gotta love your T-5 600's and 1000's.
> 
> Thought i'd see more tape measures. Must not be many old tymers here because I don't see any wooden rules either:whistling2:.
> 
> Also, are any of you like me, buy some really nice tools but end up using your older ones to keep from wearing out or losing your good tools.


Just because it isn't in the top ten don't think I don't have an inside 6' folder in my back pocket. I didn't list the three pocket knives I carry either.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

daddymack said:


> I have had this tool for a while and I still love it. It's the only practical multitool I have found for electricians. The strippers work really well (not insulated though). It has a file that comes in handy. the screwdrivers suck like on any of these tools, but all in all it allows me to make quick repairs when needed without hauling out the toolbag. They were pulled off the market for a while due to legal mumbo jumbo with the name. Still kinda hard to find.


 
Who carries those? I had one for years and loved it but it was stolen back in Dec.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Who carries those? I had one for years and loved it but it was stolen back in Dec.


 

I got mine at Lowes about 7 years ago. They don't carry them any more. I know they were pulled for a while. You may find one on ebay.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

1. Noodle
2. Hands
3. Back
4. Legs
5. Feet
6. Arms
7. Neck
8. Wrists
9. Elbows
10. NEC.

Or, I just use what MacGuyver would use:










Seriously:
1. Brain
2. NEC
3. Experience
4. Common Sense
5. 10-in-1
6. Strippers
7. 9-Kliens
8. Needle Nose
9. Flashlight
10. Cell Phone


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

1. 11 in 1
2. Linemans
3. Insulated Strippers (thanks Aiken!)
4. FIBERGLASS folding rule
5. Needlenose with 12AWG stripping hole
6. Hot Gloves
7. Greenlee Cable stripper
8. Hilti cordless drill
9. klein strap-wrench
10. Salisbury arc-flash suit


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

dowmace said:


> 1. 11 in 1
> 2. Linemans
> 3. *Insulated Strippers (thanks Aiken!)*
> 4. FIBERGLASS folding rule
> ...


Jealous that I didnt get any freebies. 
What on earth kind of work do you do to warrant using this?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Ecopat said:


> Jealous that I didnt get any freebies.
> What on earth kind of work do you do to warrant using this?



I do alot of switchgear work, including complicated controls circuits so I do a lot of hot troubleshooting. After almost being killed twice in 2 different arc flash incidents, it was decided I needed some protection:laughing:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Linemans
2. 10N1
3. Dikes
4. strippers
5. 5/16 & 3/8 nutdriver
6. cordless drill
7. cordless sawzall
8. flashlight
9. torpedo level
10. VOM


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

11 in 1
T5 600
8"dikes
8"needlenose
Kleins
multitool stripper/crimper
6' fiberglass folder
led maglite
mini torpedo
10" adjustable


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Stanley 1lb claw hammer
Elliot snips
Kew Tek pliers
Fluke volt meter
Neon test screwdriver
Kew Tek wire strippers
Sealy screwdriver set
Draper Lug crimper
Stanley rule/tape
Holt chrome adjustable spanner




I like this type of cable stripper for smaller gauges




Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Stanley 1lb claw hammer
> Elliot snips
> Kew Tek pliers
> Fluke volt meter
> ...


Surely there must be some mistake:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Gloves/Class 1
Safety glasses
T5-1000
Fluke LV Volt stick
Fluke HV Volt stick
Mag-Probe
IR Gun
Electricalc
Xcelite Combination strippers
6N1


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

usual stuff and a 12n1


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Trimmix

Nope. No mistake. I use them as a terminal screwdriver. I get the BIG ones and buy a full pack. I have a neon nest in the garage and can go through 20 a year. They just 'feel' right when using them



Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paul d. said:


> usual stuff and a 12n1


 
Who makes a 12 in 1?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Trimmix
> 
> Nope. No mistake. I use them as a terminal screwdriver. I get the BIG ones and buy a full pack. I have a neon nest in the garage and can go through 20 a year. They just 'feel' right when using them
> 
> ...


I banned them when an ex-apprentice [unbeknown to me ] had used mine to knock-out a knockout in a wylex HB board. Resistor collapsed, neon lamp collapsed and I completed the circuit whilst inside a very large guillotine

Ho Hum! I was marginally less than impressed:whistling2:the following day he announced that he could not work with me as I shouted at him! He would work with any of the other lads though; strange way to hand in his notice I thought:laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you get a 12n1 when somebody (?) uses your almost new klein 10n1 as a line up tool ( amazing how easy it bends) and then somebody (me) gets mad and uses it for chisel. 10+1+1=12 2 yrs and STILL P.O. 'ed


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hmmm...?*

None of you maintenance guys utilize a Mag-Probe? I found them to be priceless once you adapt to them. Ever used one?


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I have several but wouldnt call them in my top ten, they are however extremely usefull bits of kit.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

76nemo said:


> None of you maintenance guys utilize a Mag-Probe? I found them to be priceless once you adapt to them. Ever used one?


 
What's that?:001_huh:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> What's that?:001_huh:


It's a Fluke FLK-1AC-A1-II/WWG
View attachment 635


View attachment 636


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John said:


> It's a Fluke FLK-1AC-A1-II/WWG ]


Not exactly accurate. A mag-probe picks up the magnetic field of solenoids to see if they are energized or not. I prefer to just use a volt meter and see if the coil is getting the proper voltage to pull in and check if it is if the contacts are open or closed. I am not fond of using a non contact probe to troubleshoot circuits with either. 


*WWW.MAG-PROBE.COM*​ 
*THE BARTOL MAG-PROBE*​ 
(Read carefully before using.)​ 
*CAUTION: Damage may result if the "Mag-Probe" is dropped*​ 









*Standard Sensitivity Model "S" and High Sensitivity Model "HS"*​ 
*OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS*
*For *
*THE BARTOL "MAG-PROBE" INSTRUMENT*
*FOR SENSING MAGNETIC FIELDS*
*CAUTION: Damage may result if the "Mag-Probe" is dropped.*
*GENERAL APPLICATIONS*​ALL VOLTAGES (AC & DC)

SOLENOIDS, SOLENOID VALVES, RELAYS, REED RELAYS, COILS ROTARY SOLENOIDS, STEPPER SWITCHES, DETECTING RESIDUAL MAGNETISM, COILS, TRANSIENT CURRENT PULSES, IDENTIFYING NORTH & SOUTH POLES, ETC.
*SPECIFICATIONS*​RESPONSE TIME - .01 SECOND

SENSITIVITY

STANDARD MODEL "S" - 3 GAUSS.
(FOR TROUBLE SHOOTING MINIATURE &
LARGER SOLENOIDS AND RELAYS.)

HIGH SENSITIVITY MODEL "HS" - 1 GAUSS.
(FOR TROUBLESHOOTING ALL SOLENOIDS AND 
RELAYS, REGARDLESS OF SIZE AND ALL 
AUTOMOTIVE APPLICATIONS.)

OPERATING FREQUENCY - DC TO 400 HZ
OPERATING TEMPRATURE -40F to +160F
SHELF LIFE - RETAINS 90% OF IT'S OPERATING CAPACITY
AFTER 3 YEARS.
OPERATING LIFE - 5000 FIVE SECOND TESTS. 
SALT & MOISTURE PROOF
NO CALIBRATION REQUIRED
EXPLOSION PROOF
WATER PROOF
*THE WHITE MAGNETIC SHIELD*​ON THE "MAG-PROBE'S" TIP REDUCES THE CHANCE OF MAGNETIC FIELDS TURNING IT ON DURING STORAGE AND MUST BE REMOVED BEFORE USING. *REPLACE THE MAGNETIC SHIELD AFTER USING.*

*DO NOT STORE THE* "MAG-PROBE" NEAR A PERMANENT MAGNET OR MAGNETIC FIELD.

A "MAG-PROBE" WILL NOT DETECT DEVICES ENCLOSED IN A MAGNETIC SHIELD. (MOST DEVICES AREN'T SHIELDED.)

YOU MAY SELF TEST THE "MAG-PROBE" WITH THE HIGH/LOW SENSITIVITY RING SUPPLIED WITH EACH UNIT.



*TESTING AC & DC DEVICES WITHOUT*
*USING THE HIGH/LOW SENSITIVITY RING*​ 
*







*​ 
1. HOLD THE "MAG-PROBE" AS SHOWN IN FIGURE 2.​ 
2. PLACE THE TIP CLOSE TO OR ON THE SHAFT THAT PROJECTS THROUGH THE DEVICE'S COIL.​ 
3. OBSERVE THE LED IN THE "MAG-PROBE'S" HANDLE.​ 
4. IF THE LED IS ON, THE SOLENOID OR RELAY IS ENERGIZED.​ 
5. IF THE LED IS OFF, THE SOLENOID OR RELAY IS DE-ENERGIZED.​ 
6. IF THE LED TURNS ON AND OFF, AND FLOW THROUGH THE SOLENOID VALVE UNDER TEST IS NOT INTERRUPTED OR POWER THROUGH A RELAY'S CONTACTS DON'T TURN ON AND OFF, A MECHANICAL FAILURE HAS OCCURRED.​ 
7. IF THE LED REMAINS OFF DURING MACHINE OPERATION, TWO POSSIBLE PROBLEMS EXIST.
A. NO POWER TO THE SOLENOID OR RELAY.
B. AN OPEN COIL
TO LOCATE THE PROBLEM, FIRST TEST THE POWER SOURCE, THEN THE SOLENOID OR RELAY COIL.​ 
8. IF TRANSIT PULSES ARE SUSPECTED, HOLD THE PROBE TIP CLOSE TO OR ON THE SOLENOID OR RELAY AND OBSERVE THE LED DURING A MACHINE CYCLE, IF TRANSIT PULSES ARE PRESENT DURING THE TIME THE SOLENOID OR RELAY SHOULD BE OFF, THE LED WILL FLASH ON AND OFF.​ 
WITH A LITTLE PRACTICE, YOU'LL KNOW WHEN TO USE THE HIGH/LOW SENSITIVITY RING IN ORDER TO TEST SUB-MINIATURE AND SMALLER DEVICES.​ 
IF YOU NEED THE ADDED SENSITIVITY, INSTALL THE HIGH/LOW SENSITIVITY RING ACCORDING TO THE FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS.
(Sample of page one. Total of five pages included with your Mag-Probe.)
© 2003 Bartol Research. All Rights Reserverd.​


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for that:thumbsup:

Two nations seperated by a common language!!

Over here they are called Volt Sticks and Mag Sticks or Mag Alert

I use the sound version of the Voltstick as a 'quick and dirty check / indication'...but I wouldn't trust my life or my pliers to it!!
Same with the Mag Stick when troubleshooting relays /solenoids on press brakes and guillotines


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

frank said:


> I like this type of cable stripper for smaller gauges
> Frank


Is that the Kew-Tek, cause those handles look alot like Knipex.

Chris


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not exactly accurate. A mag-probe picks up the magnetic field of solenoids to see if they are energized or not. I prefer to just use a volt meter and see if the coil is getting the proper voltage to pull in and check if it is if the contacts are open or closed. I am not fond of using a non contact probe to troubleshoot circuits with either.


Learn something new everyday...got to get me one...got to get me one...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not exactly accurate. A mag-probe picks up the magnetic field of solenoids to see if they are energized or not. I prefer to just use a volt meter and see if the coil is getting the proper voltage to pull in and check if it is if the contacts are open or closed. I am not fond of using a non contact probe to troubleshoot circuits with either.
> 
> 
> *WWW.MAG-PROBE.COM*​
> ...


Thanks for the explanation until I got to reply. I would think you would have to admit a properly working Mag-Probe can smoke you in efficiency, compared to a DMM, but normally I am wrong. Agree or disagree? What's your beef about non-contact testers? As long as they are used as the first step, I see nothing wrong with them. I don't like the term "indicators", but when it's hot and even if it is stray, they are well worth second guessing, agree???


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

1 Volt Stick
2 T5-1000 Tester
3 Red Robby
4 Green Robby
5 Flathead
6 Linesman
7 Knife
8 Channellocks
9 Hacksaw
10 Hammer


----------



## tripbraker (May 12, 2008)

*top 10 most used tools*

linemans - klein
needlenose - klein
square shank - klein
cable splicer knife - klein 
***** - klein
14v hitachi cordless
screwdriver - klein 
beaters - klein lol 
tape measure - fat max 
sharpie or pencil 

carry more than that in my pouch but these are my most used


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Aiken

They are the Kew Tek. Reasonable quality too. What I want to know about tools is where do they go to when you loose them. Is there a tool heaven they meet up at. I never find lost tools. Mine or anyone else's. Mystery to me. Like missing socks. Why do we loose one and then can never match a pair. Life is so strange

Frank


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I think they're all with Hoffa.

Chris.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Aiken
> 
> They are the Kew Tek. Reasonable quality too. What I want to know about tools is where do they go to when you loose them. Is there a tool heaven they meet up at. I never find lost tools. Mine or anyone else's. Mystery to me. Like missing socks. Why do we loose one and then can never match a pair. Life is so strange
> 
> Frank


Here's a trick I picked up at Uni and it still works today:thumbsup:

Buy ALL your socks the same colour! Lose one? Who cares:laughing:

[Apart from compulsory 'Dad socks' and 'Holiday Union Flag Socks']

*Britain finally ruling the Waves Again ...well almost!:whistling2:*


----------



## Cerrak (Aug 23, 2008)

1. Ideal 4 in 1 SD
2. Croc's (Great strippers)
3. Insulated Side Cutters
4. Linemans
5. Voltage Tick (for quick checks, then use DMM before working)
6. DMM
7. WiHa and Weidmuller Insulated SD's (must be same manufacturer? in Germany)
8. Knife
9. B&D VPX 14V Li-ion drill
10. Tape Measure

But varies from job to job, Carry most of my tools and belt in the Stanley FatMax Mobile Work Station and strap my pouch on top of it, plus misc items and tools.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

1. Pump pliers - Knipex Alligator 10"
2. Lineman pliers - Knipex 9.5" 09 08 240 Insulated (& Ideal 30-9430 Insulated freebie!! - trying the Ideal out now).
3. 10-in-1 Screwdriver - Klein
4. Volt Stick - Fluke 1AC
5. Level - Greenlee L77
6. Screwdriver, straight-blade - 6.5mm Wiha Extra H.D.
7. Screwdriver, #2 Phillips, Insulated - Wiha
8. Reamer for EMT - Klein
9. Knife, electrician's old-school two-blade folder - Boker
10. Flashlight - Surefire G2 LED
11. Boots - Danner Acadia steel toe & Danner USMC Hot Weather ST boot, Matterhorn 10" Deluxe all-leather w/ 200 gm thinsulate for cooler weather

quote: Aiken Colon "10in. lineman for the extra leverage"...
AC,
By the way, my Ideal 30-9430 Insulated Lineman pliers actually measure 10" from the tip of the nose to the end of the handles.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

"DELUXE" boots???!!! bet they're cute.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> 1. Pump pliers - Knipex Alligator 10"
> 2. Lineman pliers - Knipex 9.5" 09 08 240 Insulated (& Ideal 30-9430 Insulated freebie!! - trying the Ideal out now).
> 3. 10-in-1 Screwdriver - Klein
> 4. Volt Stick - Fluke 1AC
> ...


Those USMC Danners (temperate/hot weather) are my favorites since they were available in clothing issue.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

paul d. said:


> "DELUXE" boots???!!! bet they're cute.


If you call 10", all-leather, ass-kicking, Made in USA jump boots 'cute', then you got problems. Anybody calls my boots 'cute' might just find one of them kicked right up their...

Matterhorn calls the non-safety-toe version the 10" deluxe all-leather boot. (Or maybe it's just Brigade Quartermasters' name for them. That's where I get my boots, Danner and Matterhorn). Mine are the CST, composite safety toe version with 200gm thinsulate (the Matterhorn).
The Danner Acadia and the USMC Hot Weather are leather and Cordura. Good combo of strength, breathability, and weight.

Matterhorn, and the Danners are the most comfortable, durable, dependable boots that I have ever worn. I have tried Wolverine, Red Wing, and many other brands, that just hurt my feet.

By the way, I believe that both Danner and Matterhorn boots are UNION MADE.

Anyway, deluxe means THE BEST. And, yes, they're one of my favorite tools. 
Later.
BP


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

just looked up the danners. impressed me. you guys think they hold up as good as redwings?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have never had Red Wings long enough to really tell. (I have a narrow foot - two of them, actually- ), and Danner and Matterhorn, because they supply so many boots to the military, have a large selection of sizes and widths. Red Wing's narrow width is still pretty wide for me. I have heard about Red Wing's reputation for long-lasting wear, the ones I have had have just made my feet hurt bad by noon, that I sold them.

I would say yes to your question. Danner has an excellent reputation of making the best, longest-lasting boots.

Matterhorns are made by the Cove Shoe Co, in PA.
Danner is in Portland, OR.

I would bet that randomkiller has put his Danners through some punishment and I will also bet that they came through just fine. 

Some guys kid me because I wear 'combat' boots to work (both in plants, and now on construction sites). I don't care what they say. I find the two brands mentioned to be extremely comfortable, durable, and long-lasting.

If they are good enough to meet the Corps' tough standards, then they're certainly good enough for this civilian!! :thumbsup:

Also, look at Danner's 'Quarry 2.0' and their 'Super Rain Forest' boots. I may buy the Quarry for work next - - - that is if I ever need another pair...


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i'll be having me some of them danners in 2-3 weeks. by the way B.P. is them handles staying on the new sidecutters?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I have never had Red Wings long enough to really tell. (I have a narrow foot - two of them, actually- ), and Danner and Matterhorn, because they supply so many boots to the military, have a large selection of sizes and widths. Red Wing's narrow width is still pretty wide for me.


Damn Redbear, what width do you have? I'm a B width, and have never had a problem with Redwings.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> just looked up the danners. impressed me. you guys think they hold up as good as redwings?


 
I have two pair over 2 years old and still going.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Red Wing Narrow width just doesn't fit me, I guess*



JohnJ0906 said:


> Damn Redbear, what width do you have? I'm a B width, and have never had a problem with Redwings.


Danner's B width, and Matterhorn's 'N' narrow width just seem to fit better. I had two different pair of Red Wing in B width, and they just fit loose, like they were Cs or closer to a D. I may be narrower than a B, and maybe Danner and Matterhorn just fit a little more snug, possibly for their primary role as a military boot, and use on rough, uneven terrain?

Red Wing, making boots for Industry and Building Trades may just make boots for a slightly looser fit.

I will say that the Red Wing boots appeared to be well made and that they would last a long time.

I recently purchased the Danner Acadia steel toe (used on Ebay $40). They are a D width and fit very good. I also purchased a new pair of Danner Ft. Lewis Composite safety toe w/ 600gm Thinsulate ($275 boots for $110!!). Also, a D width and a good fit. Go figure.

Who would have thought this '10 most used tools' thread would turn into a discussion about boots?  :jester:

I am fanatical about tools...and boots, lol.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

paul d. said:


> i'll be having me some of them danners in 2-3 weeks. by the way B.P. is them handles staying on the new sidecutters?


Yes, the grips on my new Ideal 30-9430 Insulated Lineman plier are still in place. I have been using them daily for the past two weeks.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Klein wire strippers
Ideal 7-in-1 screw driver
430 channelocks
terminating screwdriver
Fluke 789 Process Meter
9" *****
6" long nose cresent wrench
Fluke volt alert tick tracer
Lineman pliers
Fluke 1589


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm an automotive electrician so my tools might be a bit different that most everyone else - but then again, maybe not...

1) 8" dikes
2) 8-18 ga. wire strippers
3) Ideal© ins / non terminal crimper
4) Regular sheet metal style multi-tool crimper
5) Ratchet / sockets English and metric
6) Ridgid 12V cordless small drill w/ Ryobi 1/4" quick-change and assorted bits
7) Screwdrivers / box wrenches / needle nose pliers / etc.
8) Upholstery removal tools
9) 12V test light soon to be replaced by PowerProbe 3
10) Hose cutter and loom tools

-not in tool bag-
11) Large coffee mug
12) Pneumatic IR impact wrench
13) Pneumatic ratchet
14) 14.4V Cordless drill / impact wrench


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Cerrak said:


> 2. Croc's (Great strippers)


Gotta link?


----------



## Jono (Aug 28, 2008)

Fluke T5 - 600
Wiha large philips SD
Wiha small philips SD
Wiha large flat SD
Irazola terminal SD
Channelocks (love the cancer warning on the packaging in tiny writing)
Stanley knife
Stanley tape measure
Electrical tape
Pencil


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Gotta link?


http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/prodCat08.htm poduct #47000


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Wireless said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/prodCat08.htm poduct #47000


Yeah, those look pretty nice. It's borderline on how many things are on there... Personally I hate super-duper multi-tools, they end up doing nothing well - like those 300-in-one multi-tools. *It strips, crimps, cuts, pulls wire, hangs drywall, makes coffee, fires bad helpers, etc. *

One tool for one job! But sometimes a compromise for pouch space is necessary. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cerrak (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Wireless 

I only use them for stripping and bending wire when installing devices. Easy to lock and unlock with one hand just by flipping it the right way.

I have a pair of crimpers for when I need to crimp wires.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Wireless said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/prodCat08.htm poduct #47000


Please humor my ignorance. 

Is that "Croc" tool more equivalent to this: http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...77&div=3&l1=wire_strippers&l2=7-in-1_stripper

or this: http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...3&l1=wire_strippers&l2=multi_crimp-strip_tool

??

Chris

....and how bad is this? I don't even own a pair of boots..... of _any_ kind. inch:


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

1.) 9" Linemans
2. & 3.) 430 Channel lock's
4.) Flat Head Screw Driver
5.) Phillips Screw Driver
6.) 3/8" Nut Driver
7.) Tape Measure
8.) 9" Torpedo Level
9.) Utility Knife
10.) Voltage Tick


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Chicagoguy said:


> 1.) 9" Linemans
> 2. & 3.) 430 Channel lock's
> 4.) Flat Head Screw Driver
> 5.) Phillips Screw Driver
> ...



My list as well 'cept 10 that would have be my trusty beater screwdriver!


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*Fire alarm trouble debugging*


11in1 screwdriver
buchanon crimper
DVM
grounding test lead
small hammer
beating screwdriver
stripper
diagonal pliers
steno pad
red sharpie

installing new fire alarm devices

11in1 screwdriver
small hammer
strippers
Bosch pocket driver
Klein BX cutters
level
25' Tape
building control panels

1 Klein 608 4 screwdriver 1/8" straight screwdriver
2 GB SCE-260 combo Phillips & 3/16" straight screwdriver
3 Klein 1-11 screwdriver
4 Klein stripper #18--#10
5 Klein Needle nose pliers J203-8N
6 noname (MIT fleamarket) flush cutting diagonals
7 Bosch battery drill
8 Hacksaw
9 Pocket 6" engineer's rule
10 Laptop with Dia and OpenOffice software

changing Gym light ballast

1 Scaffolding
2 Crossarm strap for fall restraint
3 fall restraint harness
4 handline
5 Klein 11-1 screwdriver
6 Klein stripper #18-#10
7 2 pair channellocks
8 bandaid


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Where are those KEW technik pliers made?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Kew Technik is UK, I believe.

www.kewtechnik.co.uk


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Linemens
dikes
flat head
tape measure
razor knife
Bosch pocket driver
DMM
Small Channel locks
needle nose
12 oz pepsi


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Klein Linemans
Klein Dikes
Klein 11n1
Knipex Alligator Pliers
Kobalt Tape Measure
Craftsman Utility Knife
Sharpie
Fluke Voltage Detector
Safety Gear
Greenlee Level


----------



## greensboro84 (Oct 22, 2008)

1 flathead
2 pliers/cutters
3 phillips
4 channel locks
5 8 pound hammer
6 hawkbill knife
7 tester
8 hole punch
9 a solid ladder
10 a good driver/hammer drill with assorted bits 
10 1/2 a good hacksaw
10 3/4 flashlight

I'm not a diy or an apprentice, but I'm slowly learning a few things about the trade by helping the family business with small residential. My great-grandpa was a lineman, grandpa became inspector and ran a successful electrical contracting business, father and his brother are electricians, so it's in my blood, but I became a house painter.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

ratchet cable cutters (try cutting 240m m tri rated with a hacksaw)
Sparkie branded 12 v 160nm impact driver (same as trend brand)
label printer
hacksaw
quick change stanley knife.
fully automatic wire strippers
knipex side cutters
fluke 1653
snapon ratchet
14 ton hydraulic crimpers


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

headrec said:


> Klein Linemans
> Klein Dikes
> Klein 11n1
> Knipex Alligator Pliers
> ...


You have an 11-in-1? Man, did I ever get gypped.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

Linesmans,
No.2 Robertson
No.1 Robertson
Beater
Strippers
Cutters
Knife (I usually use the ratcheting one, but lost it)
Tick
Sharpie
Tape


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> 5 8 pound hammer


You really use an 8lb hammer that much?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> 5 8 pound hammer


You an electrician or are you mafia?


----------



## greensboro84 (Oct 22, 2008)

Grandpa only needs my help when it's time to drive a ground rod. As he's 76, I figure I can do it for him.


----------



## greensboro84 (Oct 22, 2008)

...been relocating a lot of services lately


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> ...been relocating a lot of services lately


With a big hammer? I think I can count on one finger the number of times I've needed a big hammer in the past year.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> With a big hammer? I think I can count on one finger the number of times I've needed a big hammer in the past year.


It takes a big hammer to relocate a service.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You have an 11-in-1? Man, did I ever get gypped.


They aren't carried by many suppliers in my area, but they are great the 11th driver is a 3/8" nutdriver, my newest favorite screwdriver.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They aren't carried by many suppliers in my area, but they are great the 11th driver is a 3/8" nutdriver, my newest favorite screwdriver.


I bought two in Home Depot awhile back, I haven't seen them anywhere since.


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

lineman pliers
lineman pliers (hammer)
lineman pliers (tin snips)
lineman pliers (crimper)
lineman pliers open (nut driver)
lineman pliers on front edge (channel locks)
lineman pliers handle side (insulated nut driver)
lineman pliers holding piece of stud (screwdriver)
lineman pliers in back and forth motion (hacksaw)
lineman pliers with one side blown out (tick tracer)


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Nodoggie said:


> lineman pliers
> lineman pliers (hammer)
> lineman pliers (tin snips)
> lineman pliers (crimper)
> ...


Man, that's awesome! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Chris


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You have an 11-in-1? Man, did I ever get gypped.


Yep. I believe the added an extra size 'nut driver bit/holder' to the mix. Honestly though I am switching more to a one size screwdriver now. They seem to work better for me.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Wireless said:


> I bought two in Home Depot awhile back, I haven't seen them anywhere since.


 
Graybar $15.50


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Nodoggie said:


> lineman pliers
> lineman pliers (hammer)
> lineman pliers (tin snips)
> lineman pliers (crimper)
> ...


 
It's amazing what comes into your head while stoned.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I worked in Las Cruces, NM with an electrician who carried a pair of linesmans, a pair of channel locks and a screwdriver. He said that's all a "real electrician" needed to carry.

I think that the fact he didn't use a tool-belt and wore his pants so tight that's all he could get in his back pockets was the real reason that's all he carried.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I worked in Las Cruces, NM with an electrician who carried a pair of linesmans, a pair of channel locks and a screwdriver. He said that's all a "real electrician" needed to carry.
> 
> I think that the fact he didn't use a tool-belt and wore his pants so tight that's all he could get in his back pockets was the real reason that's all he carried.


I worked for a mechanical contractor for three years, keeping a pouch and bag in the van. Only using a 10 in 1, Kleins, control screwdriver, mini mag and a Fluke 77 constantly.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I worked for a mechanical contractor for three years, keeping a pouch and bag in the van. Only using a 10 in 1, Kleins, control screwdriver, mini mag and a Fluke 77 constantly.



When I'm doing service work, I carry a 10-in-1, needle nose pliers, an 8" adjustable and my T5-600. But for construction, you need more than that on hand if you aren't in a supervisory position. When I worked with the guy I was referring to, we were wiring a truck stop. He borrowed my tools a lot.

This was the same guy who always horsed around with the carpenters until the day a nail gun accidentally went off. Good thing I had all my tools, it took my kliens *and* my dikes to get the 16 penny nail out of his thigh bone. :no:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Mountain Electrician said:


> This was the same guy who always horsed around with the carpenters until the day a nail gun accidentally went off. Good thing I had all my tools, it took my kliens *and* my dikes to get the 16 penny nail out of his thigh bone. :no:


 
HAHA :laughing: , you should have walked up to him with the claw end of your hammer out and said, "I got this."


Chris

A gun is a gun, whether it shoots nails or bullets. You show it disrespect and it's gonna get ya', same as any gun.


----------



## Sparkyprentice (Oct 24, 2008)

Pocket code reference- _The boss usually wants me to look up what I can before bringing questions to him._

Ticker- _Because it's never always been 'off' when I'm sure it's off. Quick, but not always accurate.

_Strippers- _Wire type, other ty_pe _is too distracting to have on the jobsite all day.

_Electrical Tape- _Because I would look funny if I actually put a box of band-aids on my belt.

_Screw Drivers- _Exactly which ones depend on whether I'm on rough-in or trim.

_Cordless Impact Driver- _Gentle enough for setting receptacles/swit_ches, _burly enough to drive screws for disco's into the cement-like siding quickly.

_Hammer- _To keep everyone else from using the driver.

_Utility Knife-_ See 'Hammer', but the hammer works better.

_Linesmans- _It does everything that I don't want to buy a specific tool for.:thumbsup:

_Hook Thing- _Placing Alzaks with out it takes for ever, and usually involves dinging up the finish._


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Greensboro*



greensboro84 said:


> ...been relocating a lot of services lately


 
I used to live in Kernersville, NC, and did alot of maintenance for a company called Royal Carolina in Greensboro. Ever heard of it? It's a textile mill. I wonder if it's still open with the economy the way it is now????


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Nodoggie*
> _lineman pliers
> lineman pliers (hammer)
> lineman pliers (tin snips)
> ...


What the hell?:lol:


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

All i use from day to day is 
Linesman (knipex)
Sd(witte)
Level(checkpoint)
Measuring tape(fatmax extreame 16')
Pump pliers(knipex)
Dikes(knipex)
Fluke T5 pro
pocket knife (Cant live without it )


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

T5 600/1000 or T+Pro?


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

76nemo said:


> T5 600/1000 or T+Pro?


T+pro


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*yet more*



Nodoggie said:


> lineman pliers
> lineman pliers (hammer)
> lineman pliers (tin snips)
> lineman pliers (crimper)
> ...


 J2000-9NECRTP Linesman:
+(back of head)fish tape grip and puller
+(nose and/or cutters)nail puller
+bottle opener
+(operate backwards) spreader
+(1 handle) screw in house knob
+(carefully use cutter) stripper
+(nose) low voltage shorter
+(plunge with nose) drywall holer
+(blades) emergency rethreading tool
+(nose) sheetmetal bending break


/s/ Jim Williams


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*tool list*

Commercial Jobs
9"linesmen
6 in 1 multidriver
tape measure
d-REAMER & magnetic tip holder.
MC splitter
pencil,sharpie or both
2 combo 1/2" X 9/16"
wrenches 3/8" X 7/16"
10' channel locks 
Tool box nearby with all the specialty tools if needed.

Contractor provides; cordless sawzall & driver, Parts cart with screws,fittings,box brackets,straps,nuts bolts,boxes,tape,tips,etc.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nodoggie said:


> lineman pliers
> lineman pliers (hammer)
> lineman pliers (tin snips)
> lineman pliers (crimper)
> ...


This needs to go into an electrical knowledge archive or framed and put in a museum.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Line pliers
t stripper
dikes
tic tracer
10-in-1
T5
hammer
cordless drill
tape rule
utility knife


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> [*]t stripper


Which kind? Ideal? Klein? T5? T5 Reflex? etc etc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Which kind? Ideal? Klein? T5? T5 Reflex? etc etc


There's only one I like, but I don't have the part number. It's the Ideal that goes from #16 to #8. Very few go to #8.

EDIT... Ideal 45-315, but I take the stupid spring out of it. I don't want to end up a statistic.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Metabo 12V lithium impact
WERA BiTorsion Bit Set
Knipex *****
Knipex Strippers
Knipex Cobra
Knipex 180mm plier wrench
Fluke 12
Knipex cable shears
Knipex 225 linemans
Crapsman metric combo tape measure(so I can trade it in for a new one avery few months for free)


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

This place is a joke, I post a list of the top tools I carry, and its deleted within minutes. Is it a crime to use something besides Klein?


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Part of the Klein cult conspiracy? Delete any posts of people using things other than klein so everyone can still think that everyone still uses it? I understand free speech does not apply to a privately owned forum, but you have to have some standards?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

After dinner tonight I'm heading over to Home Depot to worship at the Klein Shrine. It's my Saturday ritual. :notworthy:

If anyone else is interested in joining me, please PM.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

heres my top 10 tools

klein linesman pliers. the ones that cut ACSR only
klein philips screwdriver
klein slotted screwdriver
klein electricians hammer
klein dikes
fluke 1507
fluke T+pro
klein tape measure
fluke 117
fluke 337

when i go into a service call i grab my bag. on residential rough wiring i grab the hammer, linesman pliers and a slotted screwdriver usually my beater. sometimes i grab the dikes for removing staples


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is my top 10.....

1- Journeyman Linemans w/ Crimper 
2- 1/4"x4" Keystone Tip Screwdriver
3- 10in1 Screwdriver
4- Ideal Reflex T-Strippers
5- Journeyman Angled Head *****
6- #2 Phillips Screwdriver
7- 5/16"x6" Beater Screwdriver with Conduit Reamer
8- Journeyman 8" Needlenose pliers 
9- 3/16"x6" Cabinet Tip Screwdriver
10- Fluke 335 Clamp Meter


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> This place is a joke, I post a list of the top tools I carry, and its deleted within minutes. Is it a crime to use something besides Klein?


I don't see any deleted posts in that regard. Perhaps you forgot to hit 'submit'?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Part of the Klein cult conspiracy? Delete any posts of people using things other than klein so everyone can still think that everyone still uses it? I understand free speech does not apply to a privately owned forum, but you have to have some standards?


I don't know about any of that, but I'm still waiting to see your super-high-end tool bag slammed with the finest tools the world has to offer. Come on man, put up or shut up.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, my list is nothing like anyone elses... but here it is.

1. Laptop
2. Tempo tone and probe
3. Ideal 66/110 punch down
4. Fluke test butt set
5. Ideal Ratcheting telemaster(rj45/11)
6. 6in1 klein screwdriver
7. Greenlee glow rods
8. Greenlee 150ft fish tape
9. Fluke Network mapper
10. Klein scissor/knife


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> This place is a joke, I post a list of the top tools I carry, and its deleted within minutes. Is it a crime to use something besides Klein?



when you posted it was it typed upside down? Or right side up? It makes a difference ya know?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Knipex Linemans
Knipex *****
Knipex Cable Shears
Fluke 12
WERA Kraftform Kompact driver set
Metabo impact driver
Tape measure
Checkpoint Level
Knipex Strippers
Pocket Knife, usually benchmade


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> This place is a joke,...


Yet you return here, day after day, to promote some guy's toolbox. Why do you suppose that is? Mayb the joke's on you? :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

fnsf, love the new avatar. 

Where's the picture your toolbag stuffed with tools?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> fnsf, love the new avatar.
> 
> Where's the picture your toolbag stuffed with tools?


 
Just another example of some truth in advertizing. Spam it is.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mechanical DVR: Do you find the wera kraftform kompact comfortable for all day use?


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

I think that my list is similar to mikeh32's list:

1. 6.5" diagonal pliers, generic el-cheapo
2. 6-1 screwdriver, Harbor Freight (again, another el-cheapo disposable, that's why I have two in my bag)
3. Cen-Tech toner/Progressive Electronics probe (Harbor Freight's wand has that long flexible plastic tip which just annoys me)
4. Ideal Punchmaster II 66/110 impact tool
5. Harris TS-21 buttset w/ Ideal banjo
6. Keyhole saw (again, off the shelf)
7. Dymo Letratag label maker
8. Greenlee 250' fish tape
9. Laptop PC
10. 14.4v B&D Firestorm drill (mock if you must, but its still running with no problems after 5 years and a few drops off of a 6' ladder)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have what every good hack has in his tool collection

1) Axe
2) Chainsaw
3) Sledgehammer
4) Wrecking bar
5) Small hammer
6) Bolt cutters
7) Grinding wheel
8) Gasoline and Match
9) Cutting torch
10) Duct tape


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I have what every good hack has in his tool collection
> 
> 1) Axe
> 2) Chainsaw
> ...


for some reason i think a lawn chair should be added to that list


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, and he forgot sheetrock screws:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I have what every good hack has in his tool collection
> 
> 1) Axe
> 2) Chainsaw
> ...


I almost thought you were a wannabe hack...... until I saw #10. 

Yes, you are a true hack. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I have what every good hack has in his tool collection
> 
> 1) Axe
> 2) Chainsaw
> ...


let me guess you use your teeth to strip wires.

i hate it when people use there teeth to strip phone wires i get so mad at that


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I almost thought you were a wannabe hack...... until I saw #10.
> 
> Yes, you are a true hack. :thumbsup:


I don't fix things...I break them.

I don't solve problems...I make them. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> let me guess you use your teeth to strip wires.


Psshhh....you obviously don't know the correct hack way of doing things. I wrap the unstripped wire directly onto the terminal screw.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Psshhh....you obviously don't know the correct hack way of doing things. I wrap the unstripped wire directly onto the terminal screw.


what do you use to support romex? nails?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> what do you use to support romex? nails?



Dude!!! Get with the program!! Hacks don't use _any_ support on their cables!! I just fly it across the basement like a clothesline.


----------



## thr970 (Mar 8, 2009)

Lenox 7 in 1 has stronger walls for nutdriversStrippers
Kniplex 8" channel locks
Needlenose
Utility knife
Tape measure
*****
Wire nut twirly
Level Ultramag
7" screw driver Straight blade
..and other bits ect


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

thr970 said:


> Lenox 7 in 1 has stronger walls for nutdriversStrippers
> Kniplex 8" channel locks
> Needlenose
> Utility knife
> ...


 
Lenox 7-1 has the worst bits on the market, they can usually be found somwhere on the ground after they jump out. They are $4 at my favorite supply house. Klein 11-1 is the best one to have in your pocket.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

KLEIN 11-1
BELZER 1/8" STR SD
LED FLASHLITE
FLUKE 1587
KLEIN D200-848
KLEIN CURVE STRIPPERS
6" ADJUSTABLE WR
WS LAPTOP
BACKPACK
Thats pretty much my daily load


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

I see just about everybody uses a multiple-in-one screwdriver.

I don't ever find myself needing much more than a 1/4" flat, #2 Philips, #1 Robertson and #2 Robertson. I have a 3/8" flat as a beater. I keep these as individual drivers in my toolpouch, in the same spots and can grab them and put them back without looking.

Which bits do you use the most?

Do you use the multiple-in-one because it takes up less space? Hoe do you handle needing to change the bit if you only have one hand free?


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

GregS said:


> I see just about everybody uses a multiple-in-one screwdriver.
> 
> I don't ever find myself needing much more than a 1/4" flat, #2 Philips, #1 Robertson and #2 Robertson. I have a 3/8" flat as a beater. I keep these as individual drivers in my toolpouch, in the same spots and can grab them and put them back without looking.
> 
> ...


 
Do you ever open up equipment cabinets? 1/4", 5/16" and 3/8" nutdrivers are a must. I like the 11-1 because it puts 11 tools in my back pocket. I never carry a pouch just a carhart apron for wire fasteners-terminals,etc.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

bigmikeb said:


> I like the 11-1 because it puts 11 tools in my back pocket.


But if you had to switch between two screw driver types often, wouldn't you be constantly changing bits?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i hate it when people use there teeth to strip phone wires i get so mad at that


I use my thumbnail most of the time. I have phone wire strippers, but my thumbnail is just as effective but quicker. Seems like a guy needs to strip phone wire less and less lately anyhow. Old wire wrap terminals in older phone rooms and resi phone plates. That's about it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i never liked those 11-1 tools usually all you need is a philips and a slotted screwdriver. you come across robinson a lot too. i rarely come across torx or tamper resistant screws unless im working on those hand dryers in bathrooms or fire alarm things


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

GregS said:


> But if you had to switch between two screw driver types often, wouldn't you be constantly changing bits?


:sleep1:Yep, I can do it one-handed standing on a ladder. Do it all the time.

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

jfwfmt said:


> :sleep1:Yep, I can do it one-handed standing on a ladder. Do it all the time.
> 
> /s/ Jim WIlliams


 so can i. i just grab the different screwdriver i have sitting in the holes on the ladder. much easier than taking apart a tool and possibly dropping it in the process


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> so can i. i just grab the different screwdriver i have sitting in the holes on the ladder. much easier than taking apart a tool and possibly dropping it in the process


 
I use the 11-in-1 pretty often and have never lost a bit or had any problems switching them out. I agree that when your using several different fastener types it saves carrying seperate drivers.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

If only there was something like that available in the UK! [cost too much to import one from the USA! I will have to wait until somebody visits on holiday]
Best I have got is a 'probably' 5 in 1 

Handle body, reversible _tube _with a 1/4 " hex hole and then 2 x double ended driver bits....2 x slotted and no. 1 and no. 2 pozi. So I suppose that makes it a 5 in 1 :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Every has to use these things  5555.jpg (1 of 1)

HA,HA,HA,HA just joking.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Am I the only one that the bits come out of the 10-in-1 on? I really only use it for the robertson, but after I'm done tightening the screw I always have to check to make sure the tip isn't still in the screw.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It happens to all of us I belive.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Guys,

After months of review, I've learned so much from just this thread. If you don't remember (or just weren't around) I started this thread back in '08 and it now has the 3rd most views/posts in the "tools" section. Not sure if that means a whole lot, but (secretly) I take a little pride in starting this thread. With that said, I want to say thank you to everyone who has posted here as you have given it the relevance it now carries.

AC Tool Supply has advertised with & sponsored ElectricianTalk.com (as well as ContractorTalk.com) for almost a year now. We have given away tools, asked for your opinions, and have learned volumes based on the content from all of Nathan's sites. I have great respect for Nathan and all that he has done to bring a "world of trades" to one place of discussion. 

So in like fashion, we have decided to start a forum of our own. If any of you have visited our site lately, you'll have noticed that we carry anything and everything needed to become an energy auditor, here in the US. So, without further ado, I present you with...

-----> www.energyauditortalk.org <-----

I know, the name is seemingly familiar, however I assure you that we do not intent on stealing traffic from this site or any others. For the time being, I had to go with a format that I know works (this and other forums). Please understand that I built this forum from scratch and put alot of work into it before presenting it. There is a section devoted to "green" electrical practices and ideas. Please feel free to post there and in any of the other topics. As Nathan knows, it's not easy to start a new forum from scratch so please feel free to register for a login and rest assured that your information will stay private (just as it does here). Just to be clear, www.energyauditingtalk.org is not affiliated with electriciantalk.com or it's affiliates, however we support this site it's partners to the fullest extent.

If you have any questions, please PM myself or JJ.

Thanks for your support.

Chris


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> what do you use to support romex? nails?


I worked on a house once that some russian immigrants had owned for about 20 years and it was almost exclusively wired in lamp cord with stick pins shoved through the center of it for support. And everything in the house was in the shape of an A.


----------



## ramsy (Jan 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Every has to use these things  5555.jpg (1 of 1)


I want one of these.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Man, with a Plevel and one of these, I could do anything with 2 tools:








I think I'm in love







.


----------



## barclayd (Mar 17, 2009)

1. 0.7mm Mechanical Pencil
2. T.I. 30Xa Calculator
3. Paper Cutter
4. 2009 National Electrical Code
5. Webster's Dictionary
6. Aspirin
7. Coffee Cup
8. Pickett P-232A Architect's Scale
9. Engineer's Computation Pad
10. Duct Tape


db


----------



## ramsy (Jan 20, 2009)

*A cunning curiosity*

All I need is a butter knife.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

lineman pliers
channel locks- no favorite size, several at hand
torpedo level
flat head 
philips head
tape measure
pencil
voltage tester
box cutter
cordless drill


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

barclayd said:


> 4. 2009 National Electrical Code


What a loser. I have the 2010 NEC in my collection.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Just had a complete sort out and rethink so,

T5
King **** 6in1 
2mm flat SD
5mm flat SD
Pliers
Snips [*****]
Diddy hammer
Junior Hacksaw
Sharpie
Thin nose pliers

But I keep changing it every day so tomorrow may well be different again:whistling2:


----------



## barclayd (Mar 17, 2009)

Peter D said:


> What a loser. I have the 2010 NEC in my collection.


Oh, yeah ??
Well they're supposed to deliver mine tomorrow.

:1eye:
db


----------



## Andrew44 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Label Printers?*

Does anyone use a label maker? Perhaps one that can print on shrink tubing?


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

1. cutters
2. rj-45 crimper
3. f crimper
4. telco punchdown
5. combo pliers
6. #2 phillips SD
7. cordless
8. fluke 87
9. cat5 tester
10. labeler


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Andrew44 said:


> Does anyone use a label maker? Perhaps one that can print on shrink tubing?


brady bmp21:thumbsup:


----------



## Broadbent30 (Jan 19, 2011)

My top ten? I don't think I could make a top five but let's see

1. Blue handle pliers 1000vac
2. Small laser tip cut flat blade screwdriver 
3. Makita 12v battery drill 
4. Fluke 179 multimeter 
5. 1/4 Sidchrome socket set
6. Electrical tape
7. Silicone
8. Multigrips 
9. Torx security screwdriver kit
10. Hammer............... When in doubt 

Lol really I can get most things up and running with the top 2, almost every thing if you include the top 4 and every thing with the top 6 if I need more tools then that they going to need parts they don't have


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Andrew44 said:


> Does anyone use a label maker? Perhaps one that can print on shrink tubing?


Brady BMP21


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm just a helper in high school for now

1) ideal super t wire stripper
2) klein linesman
3) ideal ratch a nut 9 in 1 screwdriver
4) ideal diagonals
5) tape measure
6) pencil
7) knife
8) hammer
9) ideal beater screwdriver
10) channel locks

It's pretty much all the tools I have too.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

1) Pencil
2) Paper
3) Calculator
4) Fax Machine
5) Telephone
6) Laptop
7) 2011 NEC
8) All available blueprints for current project
9) Radio
10) Tape Measure


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Andrew44 said:


> Does anyone use a label maker? Perhaps one that can print on shrink tubing?


dude! this thread is 3 years old!!!!

I know it's exiting when you're a new member, but please, check the dates.!:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I ditched diagonal pliers a long time ago.. Tin snips do it for me!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I ditched diagonal pliers a long time ago.. Tin snips do it for me!


WHAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Tape measure
level
pencil
knife
multidriver
*****
linemans
channellocks
18 volt drill
voltage detector


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Josue said:


> WHAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!!!!!


That would be like working with my feet for me!


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

1. *****
2. 6 in one SD
3. Locknut Pliers
4. Razor Knife
5. Makita Impact Driver
6. Level
7. Kinipex Channellocks
8. Ideal Strippers
9. Tic Tracer
10. Awl


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Aiken Colon said:


> Ok, I am amazed at the images in the "What's in your tool bag/pouch" thread. So for curiousity (marketing):brows: reasons, I am curious to see the *TOP 10 Tools Used* in those bags/pouches. Rank 'em if ya got 'em!
> 
> Images please.
> 
> Chris


 Do you have a link


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have a link


Pssst....Harry, your trying to talk to a guy that hasn't been on the forums in a long time. :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Pssst....Harry, your trying to talk to a guy that hasn't been on the forums in a long time. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*Top 10*

1. Dikes

2. Sears All in one Tool

3. Tic Tracer

4. Neon Tester (use it to find 120, 240, bad ground/neutrals)

5. Razor Knife

6. Baby Linesman 6" 

Those get 50 % of what I need to do ... the other 200 tools are in different bags. The next 60 tools are in the Veto Pro XL


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

--Knipex lineman's
--6n1
--Milwaukee fork meter
--12v led flash light
--12v impact
--12v hacksaw
--Extech power clamp 
--megger
--Rockwell Sonicrafter
--GPS


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

1) Linemans pliers w/ crimper & fish-tape pulley (Klein journeymans 2000)
2) Romex 14-2/12-2 Wire Strippers (Klein)
3) Cordless Impact Driver (Milwaukee m18 series)
4) Cordless Hammer-Drill-Driver (Milwaukee m18 series)
5) Fatmax Tape measure (25')
6) NEC Code Book
7) Hammer (straight claw)
8) Utility Knife
9) Flat head screw driver (Beater)
10) Non-contact Tic tester


----------

